# My biggest haul ever! Guess you can say its a bday haul :)



## singer82 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is the biggest haul I've ever done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sephora:
MUFE Aquacreams- #1, #18, #21
Stila Shadesticks Peacock and Purple Tang
Tweezerman Tweezers
Urban Decay Flash shadow

MAC:
In the Groove: By Candelight MSF, Hang Loose blush, Togetherness shadow, Creme de nude lipstick (my new fav!)
A+O: Partylicious pigment, Later. pigment, Sprakalicious Creamgloss
Brushes 217 & 239
Carbon palette shadow
Facsinating eye kohl


----------



## nunu (Jul 12, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## n_c (Jul 14, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice haul! Love those aqua cream colors.

Quick question b/c I keep seeing Tweezerman tweezers everywhere--are they as great as everyone seems to think? I feel like tweezers are tweezers.


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice haul, I want to try MUFE aquacreams, I've been eyeing that blue one for awhile.


----------



## singer82 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




omg you have to try the aqua creams! They are super long wearing. Even after I wiped the heck out of my eye the tourquoise one still wouldnt come off completely. So you will need makeup remover. And the colors are gorgeous
Tweezermans are really good. And you can even send it to them and they will sharpen them for free! I suggest getting the super skinny one too. They help get those hard to reach hairs out
Hang loose with By candelight over it is so gorgeous I love it!
I wanted to get if its pink from A+O but it was too bright for my paleness
At first when I tried Stereo rose it just didnt look right on me. But now im kinda kicking myself in the butt for not giving it more of a chance


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

nice haul!


----------



## Evalish (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## Junkie (Jul 19, 2010)

Great haul! I loved Sparkalicious c/g! I got I.Want.Candy though since I figured I could find an easier dupe for Sparkalicious. Its soooo pretty though!


----------



## Sass (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome haul! I do want to try the MUFE Aqua Cream Eyeshadows! I've heard so many great things about them!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy birthday! Nice haul! I have the MUFE Aquacreams on my bday haul wishlist and I'm generally lucky because Sephora's F&F sale is near my bday.


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 20, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 20, 2010)

omggg i see pigments that i wanttt! haha enjoy & happy birthday!


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy belated birthday & great haul!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 4, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## yessisbfc (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_This is the biggest haul I've ever done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sephora:
MUFE Aquacreams- #1, #18, #21
Stila Shadesticks Peacock and Purple Tang
Tweezerman Tweezers
Urban Decay Flash shadow

MAC:
In the Groove: By Candelight MSF, Hang Loose blush, Togetherness shadow, Creme de nude lipstick (my new fav!)
A+O: Partylicious pigment, Later. pigment, Sprakalicious Creamgloss
Brushes 217 & 239
Carbon palette shadow
Facsinating eye kohl




_

 
Hey! Lovely items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you or anyone else please tell me what stores in the US you can get MUFE please? I'm coming over in a few weeks, and even though I come out there for 2 months of the year, I can't remember seeing MUFE (I didn't really look!). Thank you


----------



## XxXxX (Aug 7, 2010)

Fun haul! You can get MUFE at Sephora!


----------

